# Tri-hull older lund boats? 1977 Sportsman 315 questions..



## muskiehunting (Oct 31, 2009)

How stable are the 1977 Sportsman 315 tri hull lund boats? I was thinking about building a deck on one to create a somewhat little tuffy layout boat style for muskie fishing. Anyone use these?? I was considering doing this project over winter. Would a 15hp four stroke move it along enough?? thanks

like these


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that first pic has a deck so I'd say so...
I like tri hulls but never been in a tin one. Only glass. They are very stable! If yours is like those in the pics you should be fine with front and rear decks.


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, and a 15 will move it well, but all depends on how fast you want to go? You trying to beat the other teams to a fishing spot, or just to get to the other side of the lake?


----------



## muskiehunting (Nov 4, 2009)

just to drive it around hoping for over 15mph haha


----------



## AndrewR (Nov 5, 2009)

Extremely stable. 

Mine's a '79 and I love it. 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3218


----------



## AlumaDude (Nov 12, 2009)

Those boats look SWEEEEET!!! A 15 SHOULD push it around nicely... I'd have a hard time passing something like that up FOR SURE!!!


----------

